# Getting error in ports tree after upgrade



## rants (Jan 1, 2018)

I upgraded from 10.3 to 11.0.  everything went fine....now I can't upgrade anything in the ports tree for some reason.

The output from uname -a is as follows:


```
FreeBSD www 11.0-RELEASE-p15 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p15 #0: Tue Nov 14 08:04:40 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Not sure what I should do at this point....


----------



## rants (Jan 1, 2018)

Here is the latest error that is being returned now:


```
Shared object "libelf.so.1" not found, required by "perl"
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk" line 71: warning: "perl -e 'printf "%vd\n", $^V;'" returned non-zero status
```


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 1, 2018)

How are you trying to do this ports update?


----------



## rants (Jan 1, 2018)

portupgrade was one, I also tried to go into the tree and do a make and neither work


----------



## rants (Jan 1, 2018)

when I try to issue a make I get the following: 

```
Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are
guaranteed to build on this system. Please upgrade to a supported release.
```


----------



## rants (Jan 1, 2018)

that can't be when looking at the uname -a it shows the correct version 110 p15


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 1, 2018)

FreeBSD 11.0 is no longer a supported version.  You might want to go ahead and update to 11.1-RELEASE.

EDIT: After that, you might need to use `pkg` to get your ports updated (and then use portmaster or whatever to do any customizations).


----------



## rants (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm assuming the same process to get to 11.1 as to 11?


----------



## rants (Jan 1, 2018)

I was able to update ports at 10.3 just a couple of days ago without any issues, so why is 11.0 getting kicked?


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 1, 2018)

XX.0 versions _always_ become "unsupported" right after the XX.1 version is released.

Have you tried using `pkg` on your current installation to get the ports upgraded?

And yes, it's the same processs to upgrade between new releases, even between XX.0 and XX.1.


----------



## rants (Jan 1, 2018)

pkg won't work either.... I'm in the middle of upgrading it to 11.1

I'm up to the point of where i"m supposed to upgrade the ports collection but its still throwing the libelf error


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 1, 2018)

```
pkg update -f
pkg upgrade
```
has never failed for me.


----------



## rants (Jan 2, 2018)

Well I rebooted after that and it came back up but I'm having all kinds of problems.  I run portmaster -L and it gets all the way to dovecot and then hangs for a while before continuing but it looks like no services are starting up.....apache, sendmail, dns, etc.

Its almost looking like the upgrade dropped apache


----------



## rants (Jan 2, 2018)

When I look at the portsmaster list apache isn't listed.  Is there a reason why it was stripped?  Can't find bind either

Also looks like Dovecot was tanked up as well....

Here is the latest error for dovecot:


```
www dovecot: imap-login: Error: Shared object "libssl.so.7" not
found, required by "libdovecot-login.so.0"
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 2, 2018)

You should consider editing your posts if you want to add some extra minor information and/or only add new posts if there's actually something relevant to your problem which you want to share.

Problem is that all those one liners make this thread a lot harder to read and follow, and that's a sure way to loose people's attention. Not something you'd want to do if you're trying to get some help.


----------



## rants (Jan 2, 2018)

Sorry I didn't realize it was an issue, I'll clean it up.


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 2, 2018)

Those errors almost look like some ports weren’t upgraded; still looking for versions of base system libraries from the old 10.3 installation (libssl.so.7), not the new version in 11.1 (libssl.so.8).
Perhaps being a little more forceful with `pkg upgrade -f` will help.


----------



## rants (Jan 2, 2018)

I entered that and it generated the following, notice it says its going to downgrade dovecot along with a bunch of others..... is this a normal thing to have ports downgraded? I'm not quite sure what that means....


```
New packages to be INSTALLED:
   oniguruma6: 6.4.0

Installed packages to be DOWNGRADED:
   pkg: 1.10.3_1 -> 1.10.1
   sqlite3: 3.21.0_1 -> 3.20.1_1
   scons: 3.0.1 -> 2.5.1_1
   rhash: 1.3.5 -> 1.3.4
   readline: 7.0.3_1 -> 7.0.3
   py27-pytz: 2017.3,1 -> 2017.2,1
   py27-docutils: 0.14_1 -> 0.14
   py27-Jinja2: 2.10 -> 2.9.5
   py27-Babel: 2.5.1 -> 2.3.4
   portmaster: 3.18_4 -> 3.17.10
   pkgconf: 1.3.10,1 -> 1.3.7,1
   php56-zlib: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-zip: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-xmlwriter: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-xmlreader: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-xml: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-tokenizer: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-sqlite3: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-simplexml: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-session: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-pspell: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-posix: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-phar: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-pdo_sqlite: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-pdo_mysql: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-pdo: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-openssl: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-opcache: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-mysqli: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-mysql: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-mbstring: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-ldap: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-json: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-iconv: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-hash: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-filter: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-fileinfo: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-exif: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-dom: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-curl: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56-ctype: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   php56: 5.6.32_1 -> 5.6.32
   pecl-intl: 3.0.0_11 -> 3.0.0_10
   libzip: 1.3.2 -> 1.3.0
   libuv: 1.18.0 -> 1.14.1
   libelf: 0.8.13_3 -> 0.8.13_2
   libarchive: 3.3.2,1 -> 3.3.1,1
   jsoncpp: 1.8.1_2 -> 1.8.1_1
   jpeg-turbo: 1.5.3 -> 1.5.2
   indexinfo: 0.3.1 -> 0.2.6
   idnkit: 1.0_7 -> 1.0_6
   icu: 60.2_1,1 -> 59.1,1
   freetype2: 2.8_1 -> 2.8
   expat: 2.2.5 -> 2.2.1
   dovecot: 2.2.33.2_2 -> 2.2.32_1
   cmake: 3.10.1 -> 3.9.3
   check: 0.12.0 -> 0.11.0
   bind911: 9.11.2_4 -> 9.11.2

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
   xtrans-1.3.5
   xproto-7.0.31
   xorg-macros-1.19.1
   xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0
   xextproto-7.3.0
   xcmiscproto-1.2.2
   xcb-proto-1.12
   vsftpd-ssl-3.0.3
   t1lib-5.1.2_4,1
   ruby23-bdb-0.6.6_5
   ruby-2.3.6,1
   roundcube-1.3.3,1
   python27-2.7.14
   python2-2_3
   py27-sphinx_rtd_theme-0.2.4
   py27-sphinx-1.4.8_2,1
   py27-snowballstemmer-1.2.0_1
   py27-six-1.11.0
   py27-setuptools-36.2.2
   py27-pystemmer-1.3.0_1
   py27-pygments-2.2.0
   py27-imagesize-0.7.1
   py27-alabaster-0.7.6
   py27-MarkupSafe-1.0
   printproto-1.0.5
   portupgrade-2.4.15,2
   png-1.6.34
   php56-extensions-1.0
   perl5-5.24.3
   pcre-8.40_1
   p5-Locale-gettext-1.07
   openldap-client-2.4.45
   oniguruma5-5.9.6_1
   nasm-2.13.01,1
   mysql56-server-5.6.38
   mysql56-client-5.6.38
   m4-1.4.18,1
   lzo2-2.10_1
   lmdb-0.9.21,1
   libyaml-0.1.6_2
   libxml2-2.9.7
   libxcb-1.12_2
   libunwind-20170113_1
   libtool-2.4.6
   libpthread-stubs-0.4
   libnghttp2-1.26.0
   liblz4-1.8.0,1
   libiconv-1.14_11
   libgpg-error-1.27
   libffi-3.2.1_2
   libevent-2.1.8
   libedit-3.1.20170329_2,1
   libasr-1.0.2
   libXt-1.1.5,1
   libXpm-3.5.12
   libXp-1.0.3,1
   libXmu-1.1.2_3,1
   libXext-1.3.3_1,1
   libXdmcp-1.1.2
   libXaw-1.0.13,2
   libXau-1.0.8_3
   libX11-1.6.5,1
   libSM-1.2.2_3,1
   libICE-1.0.9_1,1
   kbproto-1.0.7
   json-c-0.12.1
   inputproto-2.3.2
   help2man-1.47.5
   gmake-4.2.1_1
   gettext-tools-0.19.8.1
   gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_1
   gdbm-1.13_1
   dialog4ports-0.1.6
   db5-5.3.28_6
   curl-7.57.0
   compat7x-amd64-7.4.704000.201310.1
   ca_root_nss-3.34.1
   bison-3.0.4,1
   bigreqsproto-1.1.2
   automake-wrapper-20131203
   automake-1.15.1
   autoconf-wrapper-20131203
   autoconf-2.69_1
   aspell-0.60.6.1_6

Number of packages to be installed: 1
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 84
Number of packages to be downgraded: 58

The process will require 2 MiB more space.
38 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:
```


----------



## Snurg (Jan 2, 2018)

I guess you might want to change a line in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf:
old:

```
url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly",
```
new

```
url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
```

P.S.: Don't forget to `pkg update` after doing the change.


----------



## rants (Jan 2, 2018)

That did it, thanks everyone... I at least have mail back up and running.  apache was somehow removd, not sure what that is, but I'll save off the config files (they are still there) and then reinstall it, copy back the config and I should be in good shape.


----------



## Maelstorm (Jan 2, 2018)

One thing that I have done in the past is nuke the ports tree and redownload it.  Use the following commands to do so.

`cd /usr/ports`
`rm -Rf *`
`svn checkout https://svn.FreeBSD.org/ports/head /usr/ports`
`make index`

It will take awhile, but you will have a fresh ports tree.  You can do the same with doc and src as well:

For the docs:

`cd /usr/doc`
`rm -Rf *`
`svn checkout https://svn.FreeBSD.org/doc/head /usr/doc`

For FreeBSD 11.1:

`cd /usr/src`
`rm -Rf *`
`svn checkout https://svn.FreeBSD.org/base/releng/11.1 /usr/src`

Don't forget to nuke the /usr/obj directory when you do this with the source tree.  You want this built clean.  Afterwards, all you have to do is `make update` in the respective directory and it will update the files automatically.  You will still have to build it though.

If you are downloading binary packages instead with pkg, then do this:

create this file:  /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
and then put this in it:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
}
```
Then run `pkg update` afterwards.  What this does it change the repository that pkg looks for from quarterly to latest, if you want to do that.

EDIT:

Clarified a few things.


----------

